# Amplificador 5.1 (5 de 32w - 1 de 130w)



## DJ-AS (Jul 12, 2008)

Aquí está lo que estaban pidiéndome amigos, espero sepan disculpar la demora, pero soy un colgado mal.
El proyecto que hice y que uds. quieren saber cómo y qué es, no es más que 5 amplificador monos (para los satélites) y un amplificador de 130w (serán 100w reales para el subwoofer). A éste amplificador para el subwoofer externamente le puse un filtro así se puede controlar el corte de la frecuencia del subwoofer. Si bien ésto se lo puede hacer con la PC (para eso armé éste proyecto, para usar con la PC) necesitaba un Pre y me decidí por un filtro activo antes que un pre simplemente.
Aquí voy dejando los archivos que se necesitan para empezar con el proyecto.
A medida que vayan necesitando información, les explico cómo hice yo las cosas.
No soy un electrónico ni mucho menos, simplemente un aficionado.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

j0ooooooooo yo llevo meses buscando un decodificador Dolby Pro Logic II 5.1,  el amplificador es lo facil


----------



## juanma (Jul 12, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> j0ooooooooo yo llevo meses buscando un decodificador Dolby Pro Logic II 5.1,  el amplificador es lo facil



Si queres tomar la señal de audio de un CD y convertirla a 5.1 creo que no vas a llegar a mucho. 2.0 muere en 2.1 a lo mucho (3.1 con un sumador).
Lo cierto es que para tener audio en verdadero 5.1 necesariamente tiene que haber sido grabado en 5.1, stereo no sirve. 
Sin contar que chips Dolby Pro Logic II son de montaje superficial. Lo mas rapido y que sabes que funciona es comprarte una placa 5.1 para la PC...

Hay emuladores de 3D Sound por este foro, por si te interesa añadir "produndidad" al sonido. Esta en audio de pequeña señal.

Saludos y esperamos pronto esas fotos DJ-AS!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya esta mirado lo que dizes, pero no me sirve, solo son simuladores de 5.1 a partir de una 2.0. Yo lo que queria era aprovechar el 5.1 de la Wii, que sale codificado bajo 2.0 Dolby Pro Logic II, pero a partir de la cual se pueden sacar las 5.1. Decodificadores Dolby Pro Logic hay, mas que nada porque esta tecnologia tiene 20 años, pero Dolby Pro Logic II es lo  que no encuentro por ningun lado.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 12, 2008)

muy bueno DJ-AS cuando tenga un tiempo me lo hago y les cuento como me fue igual ese amplificador de 150W es igual a este pero con otro pcb no?


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 12, 2008)

Bueno, no es por joder ni nada, pero como que tan desvirtuando el tema con ésto del decodificador Pro Logic II.
Los chicos pidieron diagramas y demás para un 5.1 y ésto es lo que hice y sé que funciona.
Repito, sin ánimos de ofender ni molestar.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 12, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno DJ-AS cuando tenga un tiempo me lo hago y les cuento como me fue igual ese amplificador de 150W es igual a este pero con otro pcb no?



Parecería que sí che, y si es así, no creo que tire 150w. El que yo hice es una placa comprada también, la cual pasé a la pc para poder hacer copias exactas y la verdad que salen de *uta madre!.
La que yo hice en teoría son 130w pero seguro seguro son 100w reales.
Si le pones música y al máximo (sin saturar) te vibra todo.
No es recomendable poner los subwoofers cerca de la Pc (tengo entendigo que las vibraciones dañan los discos rígidos).


----------



## leop4 (Jul 13, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaa eso no lo sabia, pero quien no tiene los bafles al lado del pc jeje. no digo al lado al lado pero yo tengo dos cajas de 6,30 metros y practicamente el parlante esta en el piso, arriba del parlante tengo el mid range o sea medio y despues le sigue el tweter jeje pero esta bastante alejado del pc igual el parlante  es un jahro de 10 pulg y anda que da miedo lastima que tiene una potencia maxima de 40W admisible jeje.


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 13, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaa eso no lo sabia, pero quien no tiene los bafles al lado del pc jeje. no digo al lado al lado pero yo tengo dos cajas de 6,30 metros y practicamente el parlante esta en el piso, arriba del parlante tengo el mid range o sea medio y despues le sigue el tweter jeje pero esta bastante alejado del pc igual el parlante  es un jahro de 10 pulg y anda que da miedo lastima que tiene una potencia maxima de 40W admisible jeje.



Ese parlante no te va a servir de Subwoofer. Tiene que ser especialmente para eso, o un tweeter sirve para graves? jejeje
Necesitas comprarte un parlantes Subwoofer que responda a la frecuencia que le envías el sonido.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 13, 2008)

mas o menos de cuantas pulgadas? y 1 o 2?


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 14, 2008)

A ver, yo personalmente soy un enfermito del tema graves, entonces me gusta mínimamente (para subwoofer hogareño) parlantes de 12'' 400w e insisto, como soy un enfermito de los graves, utilicé 2 parlantes.
Esto dependerá también el tamaño de los parlantes que utilices para los satélites, tiene que ser todo el conjunto acorde, porque si usas parlantes de 3'' para satélites y parlantes de 18'' para bajos, no tiene sentido. No obstante, aclaro, que al ser 5 parlantes satelitales, aunque sean chicos y no tan potentes, sonarán fuerte. Sumarías la potencia entre los 5 parlantes.
Yo utilicé parlantes de 5'', más tweeters (copia del viejo y querido Lesson) y 2 parlantes de 12'' pioneer.
Esa configuración, me da óptimos resultados en cuanto a sonido.
Los satélites están a la mitad de su volumen total, en cambio el subwoofer está al 100% pero con un corte de frecuencia alrededor de los 80hz.
Espero haber sido claro con tanta lata jajaja.
Un abrazo.

PD: Configurado así como te digo, pongo música desde la Pc al máximo, vibra todo! Y se escucha desde bastante lejos jajaja. (esto es motivación para los enfermos como yo )


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 14, 2008)

cambias los 3055 por los MJ? decho nomas?

Esa placa es de Aries?

SAludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 14, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> cambias los 3055 por los MJ? decho nomas?
> 
> Esa placa es de Aries?
> 
> SAludos



Exactamnete, los 2N3055 se los puede reemplazar por los MJ15003 tranquilamente y la placa es la de Aries.
Saludos.


----------



## nicolas_biancotti (Jul 26, 2008)

hola tendrias a mano el pcb del amplificador del subwoofer? porque en el rar no lo encontre. gracias, esta muy bueno por lo que pinta!


----------



## DJ-AS (Jul 29, 2008)

Si está en rar que mandé, es la placa de la que hablaba antes, antes fabricada por una empresa llamada Aries.
Fijate bien, es una cuadradita que incluso, tiene una hoja adonde está el datasheet.
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 5, 2008)

tengo una duda en r12 13 y 14 que valores son para el protector de parlantes estereo? y el zener Z1 es un zener de voltage o un zener tipo diodo? gracias.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 6, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda en r12 13 y 14 que valores son para el protector de parlantes estereo? y el zener Z1 es un zener de voltage o un zener tipo diodo? gracias.



En el .rar de la protección para los parlantes, tenés un archivo que se llama Partlist.txt adonde están los valores de los componentes y algunas notas:

Z1         ZENER-15V/1W   15v/1w
Z2         ZENER-15V/1W   15v/1w
R12        1.2K           1/4w
R13        Leer Nota          
R14        Leer Nota          
R15        Leer Nota

Nota: Las resistencias R13, R14 y R15 pueden calcularse de la siguiente manera:

R13 [OHMS]= (+V - 12V) / 0,07
PR13 [WATTS]=(+V - 12V) * 0,07
R14 [OHMS] =R15 [OHMS] = (+V - 15V) / 0,03
PR14 [WATTS]= PR15[WATTS]= (+V - 15V) * 0,03

Si tenés alguna otra duda, avisá.
Salute!


----------



## leop4 (Ago 6, 2008)

no se como se calcula eso soy malo en formulas y odio las matematicas y leys de ohms necesito que me digas los valores exactos lo voy a utilizar en el mismo amplificador que vos posteaste el de ``130W´´ que en verdad son 100W RMS eso es lo unico para comensar a armarlo gracias.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 7, 2008)

Veamos, si vas a usar el mismo amplificador, imagino que tendrás la fuente de +-50v, entonces es muy simple.
Adonde dice +V lo reemplazamos con +50 por ej. Si usaras una fuente de por ej. +-60v entonces reemplazarías +V por +60.

Ej:
R13 [OHMS]= (+V - 12V) / 0,07
R13 [OHMS]= (+50 - 12V) / 0,07 =
R13 [OHMS]= 542.90

Entonces deberías buscar una resistencia de valor comercial lo más cercano a 542.90


----------



## leop4 (Ago 7, 2008)

bueno digamos que este no es el caso, primero nose que tiene que ver el voltage del amplificador con el protector. segundo el amplificador lo voy a alimentar con una fuente de 32+32 6A tercero nose como haces la cuenta lo dividis lo multiplicas lo sumas o lo restas? la verdad nose como se hacen esas formulas si me podrias explicar un poco mas te lo agradeceria. igual me ayudaste bastante jejeje.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 8, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> bueno digamos que este no es el caso, primero nose que tiene que ver el voltage del amplificador con el protector. segundo el amplificador lo voy a alimentar con una fuente de 32+32 6A tercero nose como haces la cuenta lo dividis lo multiplicas lo sumas o lo restas? la verdad nose como se hacen esas formulas si me podrias explicar un poco mas te lo agradeceria. igual me ayudaste bastante jejeje.



Bien, como primera medida el voltage del amplificador debe ser de +-50v para que tire los 100w, sino no va a llegar a esa potencia.
Aclarado eso, cuento te, que la protección que estás haciendo es por voltage, osea, es un comparador de voltage, entonces, se calcula el voltage para configurar la protección.
Yo te había puesto un ejemplo de cómo tenías que calcular el valor de las resistencias.
El signo / es división, el signo * es multiplicación.
Entonces: 

Ej:
R13 [OHMS]= (+V [voltage del amplificador] - 12V [voltage con el que funcionará la protección]) / 0,07

Es simple, no deberías liarte con ésto, simplemente reemplaza el valor del voltage con el que va a operar tu amplificador y listo.
Si sigues con dudas, puedes buscar en la página de plaquetodo el circuito y ahí tienes un PDF con toda la información necesaria que yo ya no recuerdo porque ésto lo hice hace un tiempo ya.
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 8, 2008)

haaaaaaaaaaaaa
ya entendi decime si estos calculos estan bien
R13 [OHMS]= (45V - 12V) % 0,07 = 500
PR13 [WATTS]=(45V - 12V) x 0,07 = 3W
R14 [OHMS] =R15 [OHMS] = (45V - 15V) % 0,03 = 1000 = 1K
PR14 [WATTS]= PR15[WATTS]= (45V - 15V) x 0,03 = 0,9 = 1W
gracias.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 9, 2008)

Está perfecto. Bien por tí!


----------



## leop4 (Ago 9, 2008)

pero me queda una duda si yo quiero alimentar el pre con +-15V osea 15+15 como tengo que hacer los calculos? gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2008)

mir amigo es simple, el resistor provica una caida de tension y tolera una cierta potencia, ahora para saber que resistencia necesitas utilizas el calculo fisico que determina que ohms es igual a volta sobre amper.

entonces, tu resistor debe provocar una caida de tension determinada para obtener un voltje requerido.

en el ejemplo de tu preamplificador, si el requiere 9 volts de 15, el calculo es:

15v - 9v = 6volts (caida de tension)

si tu pre consume unos 0,5 amper, la resistencia es de:
6/0,5 = el resultado en ohms, y luego sabemos q voltaje por intensidad es la potencia,

es similar a los calculos q hiciste antes.

es simple.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 9, 2008)

No entiendo.
El cálculo que estabas haciendo es para la protección de los parlantes según el voltage que utiliza tu amplificador para así poner el límite a la salida de la protección y tus parlantes no se rompan.
Osea, si tu amplificador falla y manda más corriente de lo configurado en la protección (los caluclos que hiciste), inmediatamente el rele corta y salva tus parlantes.
No entiendo lo del pre.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 9, 2008)

no no esto no es un pre es un protector de parlantes DJ DRACO ¿entendiste? jajaja en verdad el protector se alimenta del transformadorr de 32+32 CA que despues van hacer algo de 45+45 6A y el pre no se alimenta con 15+15 se alimenta con los 45+45 6A o me equivoco si es asi corrijanme gracias.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 10, 2008)

Cada ves me mareas más.
La protección se alimenta con 12v, no sé de donde sacas que se alimenta del amplificador.
Explico nuevamente: La protección para los parlantes es un comparador de voltage, cuando el amplificador tira más voltage del que configuraste en la protección (el cálculo que hiciste de las resistencias) entonces corta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2008)

Claro, y el tema del pre, es lo mismo, si son 45 volts, haces la resta para saber q caida de tension requeris. 45 - 12 = x

o 45 - 9 = x.

jeje.. saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 10, 2008)

aver me parece que yo cada ves me estoy mareando jajaja para que me entiendan mejor dejo una imagen de como van las conexiónes gracias.


----------



## zap (Ago 10, 2008)

yo creo que la conexión esta bien lo que hace que el rele se active son los 12V y la salida de parlantes esta bien porque sino como cortarian los parlantes sin el rele. asi que la salida del amplificador va a la entrada del protector y la salida son los contactos del rele eso creo yo jjaja.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 11, 2008)

Está muy bien así como lo pusiste, la salida del amplificador a la entrada de la protección, la salida de la protección a los parlantes.
Lo que si veo es que pusiste transformador +15 0 -15. No te olvides que tienes que rectificar después del transformador, entonces el transformador tendría que ser de unos 12v aproximadamente ya que al rectificar se va a aumentar aproximadamente a 16v.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 11, 2008)

ok eso ya lo sabia ahora de cuantos MA tiene que ser el transformador? gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola gente: un saludo a todos y gracias DJ-AS por ayudarme a tomar la decisión.
Hace rato que quería hacer algo así, ya que el amplificador de 130 lo tenía, pero no me decidía por los demás canales.
Resumiendo: me largo con este proyecto; y lo primero fue modificar los PCB para no hacerlos uno a uno. 
Serían 2, uno sobre el otro de 4 canales c/u (total 8 canales), salen los dos de una placa de 10 x 16.
Se los mando para que lo vean y me comenten algo. (DJ-AS, verás que respeté tu autoría, jejej)
Cualquier comentario sobre el armado, los valores de fuente, y fotos serán sumamente valorados.
                 Reciban un saludo y muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 27, 2008)

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente: un saludo a todos y gracias DJ-AS por ayudarme a tomar la decisión.
> Hace rato que quería hacer algo así, ya que el amplificador de 130 lo tenía, pero no me decidía por los demás canales.
> Resumiendo: me largo con este proyecto; y lo primero fue modificar los PCB para no hacerlos uno a uno.
> Serían 2, uno sobre el otro de 4 canales c/u (total 8 canales), salen los dos de una placa de 10 x 16.
> ...



No hacía falta master, si lo compartí es para que esos archivos hagan lo que quieran.
Con respecto al PCB te quedó muy bien, yo lo hice simple a cada canal por una cuestión de comodidad, nada más.
Te quedó muy bien, ya vas a ver que te vas a sorprender por cómo suenan esos integraditos. Otra cosa, yo los monté a todos sobre un disipador de aluminio y en un extremo del disipador le puse un cooler que tira aire y en el otro extremo otro cooler que saca. Creo que ese tipo de refrigeración se llama "Tunel" o algo así.
Bueno, espero que lo armes todo y cuentes que onda.
Saludos y bien por vos por animarte!


----------



## leop4 (Ago 27, 2008)

yo quiero hacer esos 5 amplificadores con tda2050 pero para el transformador de cuantos amperes deve ser 4 0 5 esta bien?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 27, 2008)

Podes subir los diagramas (filtro y proteccion)en forma de imagen, Saludos.

Alguien sabe las proporciones de de los frontales , los traseros, el center, y el sub.

casi todos los home(chinos) traen el tda 2050, pero para todos el mismo amplificador, obviamente menos el sub que trae un filtro pasa bajos. 

Suenan bastante bien los Emerson y los Noganet, ahora no es mucha diferencia con respecto al sub (100w) contra los 20w de los tda?

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola de nuevo desde Alicante (que calor), DC- Macho que velocidad en responder   Se Agradece…….  
Te cuento algunas cositas: a ti como anécdota, y para que quede en el foro como antecedente para los demás:
Con los TDA ya hice uno de prueba antes de largarme con la quema de los PCB, y SIIIi es como tú dices: es increíble lo que amplifica, pero calientan como la **, obviamente lo armé en una placa de prueba y SIN disipador.
Con respecto a los disipadores (no me vas a creer) pero era exactamente lo que había pensado, por eso los puse a lo largo y las dos plaquetas irán una sobre la otra, y los cooler  uno en cada punta , uno que meta y el otro que saque.
Otra cosita, lo probé con un yahro de 4´´ que me mandó un amigazo de Argentina, y sonaba de 1ra, y pensaba armar 6 columnitas de esas de 1metro por 20 cm con estos yahro pero de 6´´, si consigo que alguien me los traiga (por supuesto escucho objeciones al respecto).   Acá cuestan más del doble.

Ah … me permito contestarle a karapalida: 
Nooooo no es mucha diferencia, si prestás atención al canal de bajos en un 5.1, solo suenan algunas notas del bajo y el bombo de la batería, o sea frecuencias bajiiiiisimas, y no hay  quien lo mueva, te lo cuento pues es lo que tengo armado, te mando unas fotitos de muestra.
El amplificador es el Turco archiconocido, y los bafles tienen parlantes Selenium: 15" el Bass-Réflex; y 12" el Sun-woofer, llegados a mis manos por la vía antes descripta jajaja   

Un Saludo A Toda la Peña…..Chauuuuuu

PD. hoy recien hice los fotolitos veré si el finde, puedo insolar las placas y quemarlas.....


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 27, 2008)

muy bueno ese trabajo te quedo todo muy lindo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 27, 2008)

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Ah … me permito contestarle a karapalida:
> Nooooo no es mucha diferencia, si prestás atención al canal de bajos en un 5.1, solo suenan algunas notas del bajo y el bombo de la batería, o sea frecuencias bajiiiiisimas, y no hay  quien lo mueva, te lo cuento pues es lo que tengo armado, te mando unas fotitos de muestra.
> El amplificador es el Turco archiconocido, y los bafles tienen parlantes Selenium: 15" el Bass-Réflex; y 12" el Sun-woofer, llegados a mis manos por la vía antes descripta jajaja



Veoooo que no entendiste mi pregunta, eh tenido en mis manos muchos home 5.1 chicos, y casi todooosss por no decirte todooosss, llevan el tda2050, uno por cada canal, manejando un baflesito chicon digamos no mas de 3", que si bien suenan muy bien, son chicos 

  Y como Sub tienen un parlante de 5", o por ahi cerca, y no mas de 20 watt que tambien lo maneja un TDA2050, que desarrolla unos bajos muy profundos, tiemblan los vidrios, se te caen los CD de la repisa.

A mi humilde opinion, la relacion esta bien, con la potencia de los satelites (tda2050 medios altos) y el sub (tda2050 solo bajos).

Ahora con 100w o mas que tira ese amplificador, encima limitado solo una fraccion de los bajos con lo cual se logra asentuar mas ahun la potencia, con lo que pueden tirar los TDA me parece que te quedas corto corto.

Yo usaria un tda7294, haber que pasa.

Aparte de todo este palabrerio, debe haber una relacion ideal de Front- rear- center- sub  

EJ:

MODELO: Jamo E 310 PDD 

Altavoces Frontales 75 a 20.000 Hz 
Potencia : 2 x 100 W 
Altavoz Central 70 a 20000 Hz 
Potencia : 100 W 
Altavoces Traseros 75 a 20.000 Hz 
Potencia : 2 x 100 W 
Subwoofer 45 a 150 Hz 
Potencia : 70 W 

Los JBL ESC 360: 
Amplificador incorporado : 25 Watts x 5 + 60 Watts 

JBL SCS 178 

Características: 
Componente Subwoofer activo 
- Potencia salida: 100 Watt RMS 
- Respuesta en frequencia: 35 Hz- 40  160 Hz 

Componente altavoz de satelitas 35Hz - 20kHz 
- Respuesta en frequencia (-6dB): 90 Hz  22 kHz 
- (2,83 V @ 1m): 86 dB 
- Potencia de musica: 70 Watt RMS per canal 

Componente altavoz-central 100 Hz ¿ 22 kHz 
- Potencia de musica :100 Watt RMS per canal 


Saludos.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 28, 2008)

MFK08: Muchas Gracias.




			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Veoooo que no entendiste mi pregunta,



Disculpa.

Muy buenos los datos, los miraré con tiempo.

Un Saludo.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 29, 2008)

KARAPALIDA: yo te lo cuento desde mi experiencia particular, todo sonando a put* madre.
Cuando pensé en armar el sistema, lo primero que tienes que tener en cuenta es que los parlantes de Sub necesitan mucha potencia, entonces, mi idea básica fué hacer que el sub, fuera bastante más potente que los satélites, teniendo en cuenta que si pones 5 satélites a 30w c/u (150w) tendrías, todo sumado, más potencia que en el sub.
La verdad, yo no me quejo para nada, los TDA que indiqué anteriormente suenan BIEN FUERTE, no es joda, sobre todo si usás los 5 canales, y si el sub te queda grande, pues, le bajas un poco el volumen y ya (cosa que yo no hago porque me gustan mucho los bajos (digamos, como una enfermedad)).
En fin, espero te sirva mi experiencia como lo que es, una experiencia, no una verdad ni mucho menos un cálculo científico de cómo debería configurarse un 5.1.
Saludos y éxitos a todos.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 29, 2008)

hola quisiera saber de que amperaje tiene que ser el transformador simetrico para las 5 plaquetas gracias.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 1, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera saber de que amperaje tiene que ser el transformador simetrico para las 5 plaquetas gracias.



Fijate que el amigo DJ-AS lo dice en el txt del rar: 1,5A a máxima potencia.
Lo multiplicas por la cantidad de canales (amplificador) que vayas a hacer. Recuerda agregarle el consumo de alguna otra cosa que alimentes con la misma fuente como los coolers.
Espero te sirva.. un saludo.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 4, 2008)

Disculpen pero no encuentro el dato ops: :
En el Protector para Parlantes... ¿Cómo se calcula  R1 Y R2, para 150w?
Muchas Gracias...Un Saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2008)

creo haberlo posteado antes, y lo posteo de nuevo. prueben lo que suena 1 watt y despues busquen 130watts para un sub asero.

como dijo karapalida, incluso he llegado a ver home de 5.1 con 2 integrados tda de entradas y salidas cuadrafonicos, q no proveen mas de 8 watts reales por canal, y menos de 25 para el sub, y tienen ya muy buen sonido.

yo tengo armado etapas de sonido de todo tipo, y me hice una de 7.2 con tda 2050 de 25watts.

la 7.2 es mucho mas que la 5.1 y tiene mejor reolucioon en sonido 3d, y les digo que no se le puede colocar ni 1/3 del volumen total pq se rompe todo en mi casa.

si necesitan esquemas, pcb, ayudas, transformadorradores, filtros, lo que sea, pidan, no hay drama, pero no es necesario 130 watts reales de potencia en graves para una casa. 

siquiera en un boliche.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 4, 2008)

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen pero no encuentro el dato ops: :
> En el Protector para Parlantes... ¿Cómo se calcula  R1 Y R2, para 150w?
> Muchas Gracias...Un Saludo



hola aqui te adjunto el partlist modificado espero te sirva chau.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 5, 2008)

leop4:  MUchas Gracias por tu respuesta, pero ese txt ya lo tenía, lo que sucede es que allí están las R12-13-14, y lo que no encuentro: es como calcular R1-2-3 y 4 para un amplificador de 150w, ya que las del txt es para uno de 80W.
Muchas Gracias de nuevo y un Saludo


----------



## leop4 (Sep 5, 2008)

bueno pero vos lo queres para uno de 130W? que son 80 o 90 RMS no hay diferencias en esos calculos te va a servir igual. yo hise el calculo y me costo entenderlo estuve 1 hora tratando de descubrirlo y al final dio resultado, pero no me hagas volverlo a hacer jajaja.

otra cosa tenes el pcb en tamaño original no pude abrirlo con el corel. lo habro y esta la pagina en blanco no me lo pasas es para mañana asi compro los componentes y hago el pcb graciasss.       

haaaaaaa me olvidaba muy bueno y prolijo tu pcb


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola Leo: mirá te mando el PCB pero te cuento 2 cosas 
1- Está en Corel Photo-Paint hehehe ojo .
2- Te lo mando como yo lo hice, entra en una sola placa como dije antes,
    Peroooooooo deberias hacelle alguna modificación ya que la experiencia manda:
    Verás que los contactos de las borneras están agrandados no son los originales,
    Pues ASÏ deben ser todos de lo contrario cuando perforas quedan muy deviles y a 
   cualquier   mov. de los comp.se despega el cobre de la placa. Además sería conveniente
   eliminar la linia de masa inferior para ganar espacio y separar un poco el + y el -.

Te lo mando igual porque dices estar apurado de lo contrario, si me das un poco de tiempo lo corrijo.

Ahhh perdón: MUCHAS GRACIAS por el dato, me ahorre el cálculo..  

Chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu y suerte , ya me cuentas...................

PD: En la imagen de componente indica 3 capacitores de poliester (que no los consigo), los de cerámica valen igual verdad   ops:    ops:


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 6, 2008)

Plop..... te contesté cualquiera, por apurado.
Tu querías lo del protector. Bien te lo mandé por correo porque por esta era muy pesado-
Igual dejo aquí los 2 PCB en muy baja resolución para que se entienda.
Ahhh a la del protector tambien habría que modificarle las borneras de entrada y salida de los parlantes pues tocan en el puente y en la resist. la bornera de los 15+15 ya está modificada para que calce una x 3.
                                       Un Saludo.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 11, 2008)

gracias carlitosferar te comento que lo termine y anda de diez pero lo prove con un transformador de 12+12 que serian rectificados 15+15 y nada ni se activa el rele pero lo pruevo con uno de 30+30 que serian rectificados unos 40+40 y anda joya el rele se activa lo mas bien y tiene su respectivo retardo pero las resistencias de 1K 1W osea R14 y R15 se calientan un poco y si lo dejas mucho tiempo se carbonizan jajaja. tego que encontrar la menera de que me ande con un transformador de 12+12 mañana le pongo R14 de 470 ohms R15 de 470 ohms y como no tenia R13 de 500 ohms 3W le puse tambien de 470 ohms, 1/4 todas jeje mañana hago la prueva gracias por el protector.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 12, 2008)

Yo cometí el mismo error, y si no fuera por un amigo todabía estoy mirando los leds con cara de NADA.
¿Recuerdas el cálculo que hiciste al princípio?..... ¿Recuerdas el voltaje que tomaste como punto de partida (45V); y de allí sacaste los valores para las resistencias?.
Pues ese es el problema ........ El calculo que hemos hecho es para alimentar la placa directamente con el transformador del amplificador.. (45+45, 50+50 etc.)
En el caso que lo alimentes con 12+12 o 15+15 que es el rango admitido por la placa, las formulas te dán..........................................  0 (cero)    . Ese es el secreto si tienes un transformador para alimentar solo la placa debes hacer un puente y eliminar las resistencias.
Yo dejaré la que armé con las res. paras el 7.1
Y para el eqipo de bajo las puentearé ya que tengo el transformador de 15+15 del preamplificador.
Esto estaba aclarado en la página de plaquetodo, pero en aquél momento la imprimí y ahora no encuentro la url.
                                  Un Saludo.  
PD: lo dicho: está probado de las 2 (dos) formas, y funca de prima.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 12, 2008)

muy bueno te quedo. te hago varias preguntas usas mecha de 1mm porque cuando hago los aujeros se rompe la vaquelita, tambien veo que usas placa de fibra de vidrio o algo por el estilo yo no uso esas porque son caras y dificiles de cortar pero deve ser por eso jej.  tambien vi que le pusiste resistencias de 1.2k que serian las de 1k no? y no le puentiaste nada jaja. yo tengo que ver si le pongo  de 470 ohms a R13 R14 y R15 haver que pasa, mientras el rele se active todo ok.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 12, 2008)

[quote="leop4. te hago varias preguntas .[/quote]

1- Sí: uso 1mm porque de 0,8 no consigo.
2- Trabaja sobre una madera; que NO quede hueco debajo de donde estas perforando,
      tambien puede ser que la mecha esté desafilada.
3- ¿Baquelita o fibra? la que tenga la tienda en ese momento, valen lo mismo, en un principio
     las de baquelita me parecian mas resistentes, y además en las de fibra al recalentar si 
     tenes que desoldar,me parece que el cobre se despegaba con mayor facilidad.
4- Si 1,2 pues hice el calculo con un transformador mas grande.
5- No le puenteé nada, porque como te dije, me dí cuenta cuando ya la tenía armada, y decidí 
     dejarla así para el home-cinema, donde la voy a alimentar directamente del transformador 36+36 que 
     rectificado son 50+50.
     Pero otra; (la del amplificador del bajo) en la que tengo de donde alimentarla con 15+15 Va 
     PUENTEADA.
     Te repito: la probé de las dos maneras. 
6- no dejes de comentar como te fué..........
7- Un Saludo 

PD: 8- Recuerda que tú mismo calculaste R13= 3W y le pusiste una de 1/4W. Todo esto si lo 
          alimentas con un 45+45 como hiciste los cálculos.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 12, 2008)

haaaaaaaaaa gracias carlitosferar pero la R13 de 500 ohms que le puse de 470 1/4 no calienta para nada calientan las otras dos que son las mas importantes ahora mismo voy a ver que hago gracias por la data.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 12, 2008)

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cach...bafles+lm324+libro+9&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=es

 Lee la pag 3 NOTAS


----------



## leop4 (Sep 12, 2008)

muy bueno carlitosferar pero de donde sacaste eso? es el mismo que hice yo y vos tambien jajaj.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 13, 2008)

Listo; ahora sí: las borneras NO tocan contra nada.  (Adjunto)

Volviendo a las resistencias, encontré el post del colega DJ-AS, donde está el original de Plaquetodo. Leer la respuesta nro 23 del foreo Juan Jose Galleni.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteccion-parlantes-9468/


----------



## leop4 (Sep 13, 2008)

jaja igual te digo que lo tengo echo de hace una semana llegaste tarde con el pcb use el de DJ-AS el primero de todos... pero te comento que tengo el mismo problema cuando pongo el volumen muy alto se me corta. sera por las resistencias cambiadas? que hago le pongo las de antes con el transformador de 45+45? nose que hacer gracias.


----------



## zap (Sep 14, 2008)

me parece que lo tendrias que usar con el mismo transformador o hacer lo que dicen aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteccion-parlantes-9468/


----------



## leop4 (Sep 14, 2008)

ya prove de todo nose que hacer ya...   carlitosferar. vos que entendes de este tema dame una mano jajaja.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 15, 2008)

¿viste el mail?


----------



## guillecba (Sep 15, 2008)

Muy bueno el proyecto, lei que usaste parlante Pionner para el subwoofer y te queria preguntar que modelo es y que otros recomiendan para usar en el sub.
Saludos!


----------



## leop4 (Sep 15, 2008)

gracias carlitosferar pero no soy mucho de meterme en los mails jej


----------



## leop4 (Sep 19, 2008)

hola carlitosferar con la tensión del transformador  del amplificador el parlante tambien se corta. que modificacion tengo que hacer? gracias por tus respuestas.


----------



## elserche (Ene 9, 2009)

que tal gente del foro:
Les comento que es mi primer incursión en el foro, el tema es el siguiente.
tengo un sinto amplificador pioneer vsx - 50, el mismo es 6.1 y tiene una salida rca para subwoofer, ahi se conecta un subwoofer activo.  Como hago para hacer uno ya que los mismos son bastantes caros.
hice un amplificador lm3886, pero suena super bajo con respecto a los parlantes, o se no se escucha nada el sub.
me dijeron que tengo que hacer un filtro pasabajos.  yo veo que los sub comerciales recortan ente 30hz-200hz.
tengo que hacer un filtro aunque la salida ya este filtrada? 
estube viendo el amplificador de 130W, de DJ-AS, pero no puedo bajar el filtro pasabajo.
Como me recomiendan que lo solucione?

Gracias a todos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 9, 2009)

hola elserche aca esta lo que necesitas saludos


----------



## elserche (Ene 10, 2009)

Gracias totales Leop4, lo voy a probar.

Ahora tengo consultas para hacer.
Este filtro tiene alguna ganancia? me imagino que luego de esto debo ir con la salida a un amplificador.  Por otro lado veo que tiene entradas L y R, yo tengo una sola salida del sintoamplificador . una salida de subwoofer RCA, que me conviene, ¿uno las dos entradas del filtro y ahí conecto la entrada del sub?
tengo un integrado tl074, voy a usar ese que es lo mismo pero con 4 amp operacionales
es mas uno de los sobrantes lo voy a usar para amplificar por 10

bueno, espero comentarios

un abrazo a todos


----------



## leop4 (Ene 11, 2009)

podes usar las dos o una como podes ver estan el paralelo asi que si pones 1 o las 2 va a handar igual saludos.


----------



## ezequiel_25 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola gente, les comento que arme los amplificador con los tda el de 100 no creo que se lo arme voy a buscar uno mas chico o simplemente hago otro tda y le pongo el filtro, en fin, lo que me trae a ustedes es que este sistema de audio no solo lo voy a conectar a la pc que tiene la salida 5.1 sino que tambien a la tv, y aca viene el problema porque tiene salida estereo ni hasta el dvd tiene la salida 5.1, entonces se me ocurrio ponerle un crossover a la entrada de cada amplificador pero el que tengo es de 3 vias (dejo el circuito por si a alguien le interesa) pero se necesitan 5, entonces quiera si alguien tiene uno de 5 o el mismo que dejo modificarlo para que sea de 5. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## juani84 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola. Les hago pregunta. Si yo no entendi mal, este sistema 5.1 se obtiene a partir de un sonido estereo?..
Es asi?..y de ser asi, es posible?
Tengo entendido que no podes obtener un sonido 5.1 a partir un estereo. Lo que me lleva a pensar que este sistema tiene los canales izq y derecho "repetidos" dos veces... en lugar de ser realmente las salidas traseras del verdadero 5.1.
Se entiende la pregunta?
Espero me sepan responder

Saludosss


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 18, 2009)

con un decodificador adecuado ( IC con 200.000 patas) jua.jua si se puede.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2009)

la onda es asi.

cuando se filma una pelicula de cine, se hace todo completamente por separado.

el video por un lado
y el sonido por otro lado.
dentro del sonido cada sonido se procesa por separado:

asi tenemos q las voces q son lo mas importante siempre salen por delante.
los golpeos, explosiones, ruidos graves, siempre salen por sub woofer o parlantes traseros.
si un sonido pasa desde adelante hacia atras, hay todo un proceso de 3D, con programitas especiales q hacen ell "paneo" o balance desde ls bafles delanteros hacia los traseros.

todo esto esta incluido en la cinta de video del cine. en las comuns de 5.1 y en las nuevas de sony de 7.2

el cd de dvd q pones en tu reproductor tambien trae todo separadito.

pro de un stereo a un 5.1 es imposible.


----------



## juani84 (Feb 19, 2009)

claro, es lo que pensaba.
entonces a este sistema 5.1 (usado a partir de sonido estereo) en realidad le falta el sonido para los canales traseros, y lo que hace es repetir los canales derechos e izquiedos...o me equivoco?
o sea que los canales serian:

1- dos canales delanteros (derecho e izq)
2- canal frontal
3- dos canales traseros (iguales que 1-)
4- sub woffer

Saludos...

Nota: como bien dijo dj draco, el audio y el video en el cine se filman por separado, por eso, el famoso "1...2...3...Acción!" sirve para poder sincronizar las dos grabaciones, teniendo como referencia el momento del golpe de la "tablita" esa donde ponen la toma y la escena....


----------



## nicolass_83 (May 27, 2009)

che murio el link donde esta el pasa bajos! lo podes subir de nuevos please¿?! gracias!


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 18, 2009)

hola gente la verdad que soy nuevo en el tema, y tenia pensando armar este proyecto, a la salida de cada amplificador de 32 w, que parlante le debo poner? uno de 4 o 8 ohm? 
y a la salida del amplificador de 130w?
y por ultimo no entendi eso de calcular r12, r13,? porque debo calcular esos valores?
y comoes el tema de la fuente?


----------



## DJ-AS (Abr 25, 2016)

Resubo las imágenes a pedido de Fogonazo.
No puedo editar el primer post asi que dejo acá los links y luego si un moderador lo puede arreglar, sería ideal.
Saludos.

Acá la protección estereo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2016)

DJ-AS dijo:


> Resubo las imágenes a pedido de Fogonazo.
> No puedo editar el primer post asi que dejo acá los links y luego si un moderador lo puede arreglar, sería ideal.
> Saludos.
> 
> Acá la protección estereo.



Los archivos fueron agregados al primer comentario:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-5-1-5-32w-1-130w-15319/#post97432


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 4, 2017)

Hola! Estaba por hacer algo parecido pero para la PC. Tengo unos parlantes de un home-theater Tonomac 5.1 modelo ADVD-323 irrecuperable (frente destrozado, la lectora no lee nada, todo oxidado...). Dentro del aparato tengo 4 TDA7269A con un disipador enorme para todos ellos. La PC ya dispone de las salidas Center/Subwoofer + L/R_Rear + L/R_Front. ¿Qué me recomiendan? Porque la verdad soy bastante nuevo en el tema sonido. Soy de la época del Stereo y clavé ahí. Pero quiero seguir aprendiendo e implementando ¿y qué mejor que comenzar con esto? Agradezco cualquier sugerencia y que me digan por dónde empezar. Lo único que he podido averiguar es que la ficha naranja es para el centro/subwoofer/ground -en ese orden-.
Nota: El parlante del centro es idéntico a los otros 4. El subwoofer es más grande, pero no conozco su potencia. El modelo del home theater dice que tira 150W (lógicamente, nunca ponen la potencia real). Espero de su ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2017)

Arsenic dijo:


> . . . . . _*Espero de su ayuda*_!


Con ¿ Que en específico ?


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 4, 2017)

Específicamente con lo siguiente:
Tengo 5 parlantes de un home theater 5.1 de 8W RMS cada uno y un subwoofer de 20W RMS. Dentro del equipo había 4 integrados TDA7269A (14+14W). Quiero conectar esos parlantes a la PC, la cual ya cuenta con las salidas para un 5.1, pero claramente hay que amplificarlas primero. Necesitaría saber qué tipo de amplificador es el que tengo que construir si es posible con esos mismos integrados.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2017)

Busca "Preamplificador" con el buscador del Foro


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ago 5, 2017)

master, queres hacer lo que ya tenes hecho! la placa donde estan los tda, esta sana y completa? funciona? aunque tenga el frente destrozado, si la placa funciona podes armar todo en otro gabinete y listo.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 9, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> master, queres hacer lo que ya tenes hecho! la placa donde estan los tda, esta sana y completa? funciona? aunque tenga el frente destrozado, si la placa funciona podes armar todo en otro gabinete y listo.



Así es. Funciona! Ya tengo el trafo toroidal de 10A funcionando, las entradas identificadas. Sólo resta hacer una interfaz i2c para que, con un microcontrolador se la pueda controlar por control remoto/pulsadores. De paso podría añadir un display oled.


----------

